# Tummy troubles for Willow :(



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi all. Poor Willow has an upset tummy - not going loads of times just very runny poos when she does (no more than 4 a day which I assume is ok given that is how many meals she has). We haven't had anything solid since Wednesday. I have changed her onto chicken and rice, and am adding Yeo Bio yogurt too. She has been on this since Thursday. She has been fine in herself, although sleeping more than when we first got her, but crazy moments and interest in her toys, and eating pretty much all the food given to her. We have had no other episode of sickness since the middle of the week and it was only a one off, before all the upset tummy started. She has a tiny bit of coconut oil in her 1st meal of the day as her skin is a bit dry but the vet said this should help her tummy rather than hinder it. She was due her second jabs yesterday but the vet wouldn't do them as he said her tummy needs to settle. Understandable, but really frustrating, especially as she is only in a little pen when in the garden as we have foxes and I don't want her exposed to anything nasty before she has all her immunity sorted. So her life is quite restricted right now and I feel bad for her!! I'm concerned about how long it is going on for. The vet gave us some probiotic food supplement and felt she didn't need antibiotics -he felt her tummy and said it was a bit inflamed. He thinks it is possibly something she has picked up from eating stuff in the garden - which given the digging, stone chewing and grass eating, is not that surprising I guess! I just wondered if anyone else had experience with this with their new pups and/or any suggestions on how to help her get through it as quickly as possible! It would be doubly frustrating if we missed the window for her second jab and had to start them all again - I can't wait for her to be able to run around freely, she is such a little bundle of energy when she is on one!!!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Zoro had runny poops when I fed him yogurt. I don't know if he reacted to the yogurt or maybe I gave him too much at one time? But I stopped after the 2nd time and that was it.

When he was pooping he made some noisy farts along with it. Totally scared himself. It was hilarious seeing him trying to get away from himself but he still wanted to poop so he was doing his poop walk .


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I would try cutting out the yoghurt and coconut oil for a few days to see if things settle with just chicken and rice - and make sure the rice is slightly overcooked to the point of being stodgy as that is easier to digest and helps soothe poorly tummies.

Hope she is a lot better soon.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Try not to worry too much, she will get better - this heat may be a contributing factor.
Hopefully the probiotic supplement the vet gave you will help, Dot had some of that and it did coincide with an improved poop.
I think I'd start adding a little of her actual food in with her rice.
Is there blood or mucous in the poo?


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Yes, there has been some blood in her poo - I took a sample to the vet yesterday so he saw it in all it glory - not least because there were tiny white bits in it but he seemed ok they are not worms or something sinister, just possibly undigested rice. I will cut the yogurt and oil and see how that goes. I know she has been struggling with the heat, but it is cooler today and she still seems more sleepy - much fewer crazy moments than this time last week - she seems to just want to eat and then takes herself back to her crate and sleeps!! I am trying not to over analyse it and get worried but am finding it just like having another child - always something to worry about!! She is my new baby. We did have a slightly firmer bit of poo within the runny bit just now. I will keep going with the supplement from the vet- he said 2-3 days which takes us to 1st thing Tuesday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Alinos said:


> Zoro had runny poops when I fed him yogurt. I don't know if he reacted to the yogurt or maybe I gave him too much at one time? But I stopped after the 2nd time and that was it.
> 
> When he was pooping he made some noisy farts along with it. Totally scared himself. It was hilarious seeing him trying to get away from himself but he still wanted to poop so he was doing his poop walk .


We have indeed had some cracking farts from her during this episode!!!


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Marzi said:


> Try not to worry too much, she will get better - this heat may be a contributing factor.
> Hopefully the probiotic supplement the vet gave you will help, Dot had some of that and it did coincide with an improved poop.
> I think I'd start adding a little of her actual food in with her rice.
> Is there blood or mucous in the poo?


Should I cut the chicken too and just do her old food and rice or keep the chicken in too?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I was actually going to say that she maybe sensitive to chicken. What is in her own food and is it different from the food at the breeders? More dogs than you would expect can't tolerate chicken.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'd cut the chicken. I tend to use a white fish rather than chicken if mine have been poorly. 
I just feel that it is quite a long time to be off a balanced puppy food. 
The vet wasn't concerned by her poop, so try not to worry yourself.

Mine do eat chicken and love it.

Remember how neurotic you were when your kids were babies and with hindsight you wish you had relaxed and not worried so much? This is the same. For all the concerns I had for Dot when she was poorly, mite ridden sleepy pup with flaky skin - she is thoroughly fit and healthy now. Or look at Donna 's Ozzy. 
You are doing a brilliant job of looking after little Willow. She'll get better.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

This sounds so much like Miss P. Lots of runny poos (completely unpickupable - just gross), mucousy, a bit bloody. We gave her well cooked chicken, white fish and brown rice. Then gradually introduced Barking Heads puppydays and she came right.

Hope Willow's tummy settles soon.

Toffin
x


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry, forgot to say that cooked lamb is supposed to be very gentle on the tummy. I'm not sure if anyone else has tried this, but we give it to Miss P when we've had it at the weekend and she just loves it.

Toffin
x


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks so much everyone- I am pleased to report that Willow is much better - how sad am I that I get excited when she does a proper poo now which I can pick up rather than having to scrape it off the floor!! What has my life become??? She was able to have her second jabs today (yay!!) so we are one step closer to getting out and about! Thanks for the info on Lamb - interestingly, her puppy food, NatureDiet, which she came home from the breeder on's main ingredients are chicken, rice and lamb. I put her back on it a day or so ago and so far so good. I am going to change her soon to kibble but am just allowing her tummy to completely recover before I introduce anything new. We can't feed her raw as I have an 8 and 6 year old so do not want raw meat lying about the place due to the health implications for them -a balancing act to meet everyone's needs!! She is gaining weight nicely, so that is great!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Fantastic news. Celebrate and post some more pictures


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great news. My two have nature diet mixed with barking heads lamb kibble.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Great news. My two have nature diet mixed with barking heads lamb kibble.


How is that going now Ruth? Are they both eating dry and wet? Or have you still got picky pups?! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> How is that going now Ruth? Are they both eating dry and wet? Or have you still got picky pups?! X


Well Lola was never picky but just seemed to want what Nina wanted then decided she didn't like it! Turns out Lola doesn't like lamb flavoured naturediet but like lamb BH kibble  Nina is eating all of her meals now as long as ND is mixed with her kibble, she doesn't mind if ND is chicken or lamb. Funnily this morning, first time since I posted with my dilemma, Nina wouldn't touch her breakfast, she ate her usual snacks etc at daycare then demolished her dinner tonight there, so hopefully she just didn't feel like her food this morning and we haven't started a new cycle of her being fed up. Amazing that Lola has never been fussy and Nina became fussy at a year old. Ah well, I'm happy with ND/kibble mix at present. Let's hope there's no funny business with Nina in the morning. Thanks for asking


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> Great news. My two have nature diet mixed with barking heads lamb kibble.


That's interesting - I have just ordered the puppy Barking Heads following a recommendation so will be mixing the 2 at least to start with to wean her off the NatureDiet - she does love this though - wolfs it down!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tetley1 said:


> That's interesting - I have just ordered the puppy Barking Heads following a recommendation so will be mixing the 2 at least to start with to wean her off the NatureDiet - she does love this though - wolfs it down!


It's not a bad food if you decide to keep it in her diet. I really give a very minimal amount.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I can imagine her being a bit miffed at only having dry food after tasty meat too! I mix the two together as well, about a sixth of a packet with breakfast and the same with tea, so she has more kibble than meat and a packet lasts us 3 days.

Tilly is a much happier girl when there's something tasty mixed in with her dry food - when she goes to my mums on a Thursday, she always has a nice warm fillet of white fish. Spoilt girl!!


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Toffin said:


> This sounds so much like Miss P. Lots of runny poos (completely unpickupable - just gross), mucousy, a bit bloody. We gave her well cooked chicken, white fish and brown rice. Then gradually introduced Barking Heads puppydays and she came right.
> 
> Hope Willow's tummy settles soon.
> 
> ...


Barking Heads ordered last night and with the post man as we speak!! Can't wait for it to arrive!!


----------

